# Recommend me a Porsche forum



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Any good ones? :dunno: I need some info for our newly acquired Cayenne Turbo.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

bimmefest.com/Off-Topic

Sorry, we don't have a bragging forum.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Solidjake said:


> Any good ones? :dunno: I need some info for our newly acquired Cayenne Turbo.


Rennlist and 6Speedonline. Both have dedicated Cayenne forums.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

www.cantaffordaferrari.com


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Can it keep up with my new toy?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/

http://forums.rennlist.com/


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> Can it keep up with my new toy?


That's a lotta torque there. :yikes:


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

JoeM3 said:


> www.cantaffordaferrari.com


Anyone can afford to buy a Ferrari, you just can't afford to keep them on the road. 
-Getz


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

getz said:


> Anyone can afford to buy a Ferrari, you just can't afford to keep them on the road.
> -Getz


Very good point-

http://www.sportscarmarket.com/articles/archives/939


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

BmW745On19's said:


> Very good point-
> 
> http://www.sportscarmarket.com/articles/archives/939


Quite an eye opener.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

LuvThatSam said:


> bimmefest.com/Off-Topic
> 
> Sorry, we don't have a bragging forum.





JoeM3 said:


> www.cantaffordaferrari.com


:flipoff:

Thanks for the links guys. I think I've been on 6speedonline once or twice.


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

The older Ferraris were very expensive due to issues with reliability, but the ones from mid 2000 and on are less expensive to own. Same goes for Lambos. Ferrari parts for some reason are much cheaper than Lambo parts for comparable cars.


----------



## EnterTheDragon (Sep 7, 2009)

getz said:


> *Anyone can afford to buy a Ferrari,...*


Ummm, no.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

www.caymanclub.net is the best one I've seen (not just caymans)

Actually I think they changed their addy to planet-9.net or something, but caymanclub.net will redirect you.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

There's really only one in my book. Rennlist.


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> Any good ones? :dunno: I need some info for our newly acquired Cayenne Turbo.


Planet 9 (Cayman Club) has a very active NYC area chapter (Nor"Easters - I am a member) and they always have interesting stuff going on.

CA


----------

